# Hover bee



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2011)

Both photo's taken with d90 and tokina 100mm f2.8 macro.  Lighting was an on camera sb600 and DIY diffuser.  Thanks for looking and sharing.

1









2


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2011)

I really wish I could have gotten both wings in focus on #2.  And I may have to re-edit all three threads and rework my sharpening


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice shots but why crop the 2nd photo?


----------



## jake337 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bukitimah said:


> Nice shots but why crop the 2nd photo?



Not sure.  I think I wanted to make the "wing span" seem large.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely shots of this hover fly. Esp like 1.


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea I don't think I would have cropped #2 either but nice clear shots ! sharp


----------

